# Cedar Creek Trolling Motor only tournament



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, you can use a big motor to get from point A to B,
but no airboats or fan boats (unless the prop and hub is removed)

Yall come out and play.
We got donations from all the players.
I'll post a flyer later, but
it's $60 boat (1,2 or 3 man)
$10 per person big fish.

City of Log Cabin sign-in/weight in
Trailering allowed.

6 hour tournament, so beginners/rookies
can play too.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry, it's gonna be April 19th.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Bowfishing Tournament​ Cedar Creek Lake​ April 19th. 2008​ 8pm till 2am​ Launch:  ​ City of Log Cabin Boat Ramp​ Entry: $60 per team​ Payout:​ Most fish - 60% of Pot​ Big 5 by weight - 40% of Pot​ $10 Big Fish (optional)​ Payout:​ 100% of Pot​ Trolling Motors only​ By Authority of TARRENT COUNTY REGIONAL WATER DISTRICT #1​ No Airboats Allowed​ Fanboats allowed w/ hub and prop removed​ for more information call: *call *David @ 903.477.6725​ Sanctioned by​ Texas Bowfishing Association​ www.prismnet.com/~timmckee/contents.htm​ SPONSORED by​ 
​ Directions and Cedar Creek Tournament Rules on Back​


----------

